# Cycle Truck Baskets



## frankenbike (Dec 5, 2019)

Looking for a large cycle truck basket in any condition as long as it's repairable. Must be able to ship. PM please.
Just bought another large basket CT so now I'm looking for two.
Thanks, Gary.


----------



## frankenbike (Dec 16, 2019)

TTT


----------



## kunzog (Dec 18, 2019)

dont know what your plans are but I built a box out of thin plywood for my Worksman


----------



## frankenbike (Dec 23, 2019)

TTT


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Will pick up a post war cycle truck soon, will get back to you about parting it out.


----------



## frankenbike (Dec 24, 2019)

I may be interested in the complete CT if you want to sell it. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Ok, will check back with you soon.


----------



## frankenbike (Jan 5, 2020)

TTT


----------



## frankenbike (Feb 4, 2020)

TTT


----------



## frankenbike (Feb 22, 2020)

TTT


----------



## Callahooney1 (Feb 27, 2020)

Finally got the Cycle Truck, it's post war, but needs work.  Will shoot you some pics tomorrow


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 28, 2020)

I have one of Johns big basket with lid and a set of braces exact repop in box $650 plus freight


----------



## frankenbike (Feb 28, 2020)

Can you do $600 shipped to Va 24482? Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Pedals Past (Feb 28, 2020)

That basket it big and expensive to shiip


----------



## Callahooney1 (Feb 28, 2020)

Here's the pic of the post war  Schwinn Cycle truck.


----------



## frankenbike (Mar 2, 2020)

Pedals Past, that's what I'll do. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 2, 2020)

pm me about this please


----------



## frankenbike (Apr 5, 2020)

TTT


----------



## Callahooney1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Sorry solld the bssket already.


----------



## frankenbike (Jun 19, 2020)

TTT


----------



## frankenbike (Aug 31, 2020)

TTT


----------



## frankenbike (Sep 3, 2020)

To clarify, the large basket measures 28x22x11 and is notched in the rear to extend it a few inches and wrap around the neck.


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 1, 2020)

your probabely right however it is what it is you dont want  its fine with me i was saving it for years after i closed the museum in the event i ever decided to build one giood luck with your search


----------



## frankenbike (Oct 11, 2020)

ttt


----------



## tuscankid (Oct 19, 2020)

I have that size original basket with repop lid 550.00 shipped.
Basket needs some massaging to get lid to fit correctly.


----------



## frankenbike (Oct 20, 2020)

Can you send a couple pics? Thanks, Gary.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 13, 2020)

There is one on ebay

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## frankenbike (Jun 10, 2022)

TTT


----------

